# I hate Vampire Deer



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a spot behind the house I only save for when the wife tells me I cant hunt long that day. I may go to it once every 2-3 weeks and see huge highways of prints. I set up about 80 yards out and wait, and wait, and wait. Although i know they're here I'm not seeing them. I am setup the same as I am on other properties that I may see a couple. I've decided that the deer behind my house are Vampire deer and only come out at night!


----------

